# Modem dont work



## sniper (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey my modem is not able to dial.
When i start dialing it is supposed to do "put-put-put" and keep doin it, but now the dialtone again comming up as soon as i dial *A* number. Im sure some thing is wrong with the modem.

I plugged my phone to the modems second line, and i was having the same trouble. i keep pressing numbers, and the phone does its "put-put-put" but the dialtone is always there and wont dial.


----------



## theraven (Aug 5, 2004)

disable wait for dial tone in ur modem properties and try


----------



## sniper (Aug 6, 2004)

No man, its dialing alright, but the Dial Tone stays there.


----------



## Abhijit_T (Aug 6, 2004)

I had this problem when I'd not paid my phone bill


----------



## theraven (Aug 6, 2004)

sorry abt that sniper
misunderstood the question
in this case ... temme if ur "wait for dial tone" is enabled or disabled
also temme if u use an EPABX system and need to dial a "0" or something to access ur line ...


----------



## aadipa (Aug 7, 2004)

try dialing same number by connecting telephone instrument instead of modem and check if it dials correctly.


----------



## sniper (Aug 7, 2004)

"connecting telephone instrument instead of modem and check if it dials correctly"----Yes it does. but when i try to use my phone through the modem, i get the same problem. Its a hardware problem, some thing wrong with the modem. have to give it to the _mistries_. i wanted the know the exact problem.

BTW my telephone is free. Companys private network. So internet is free.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 13, 2004)

try to re-install ur modem


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 17, 2004)

the problem is  with ur dialtone!!

try switching to pulse mode rather than tone!!

to do this specify dialing rules and in that check pulse.


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 17, 2004)

guess what sniper and i have in common??

FREE ISP!!!

even mine is company provided!! the good sweet Indian railways!! lol


----------



## deepesh83 (Aug 17, 2004)

try adding atx1 into your modems extra settings box and post back if it helped.


----------



## madman123 (Aug 18, 2004)

it's a problem with the telephone line and u gotta call the telephone people...have same thing...they check the line and get rid of it


----------



## deepesh83 (Aug 18, 2004)

had u tried atx1


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 18, 2004)

sniper said:
			
		

> Hey my modem is not able to dial.
> When i start dialing it is supposed to do "put-put-put" and keep doin it, but now the dialtone again comming up as soon as i dial *A* number. Im sure some thing is wrong with the modem.
> 
> I plugged my phone to the modems second line, and i was having the same trouble. i keep pressing numbers, and the phone does its "put-put-put" but the dialtone is always there and wont dial.



I think you happened to change the *Pulse Dialing* to *Tone Dialing*.

if you're using Win XP, click on your internet connection, then click on _Dialing Rules_, when the window opens click on "Edit" and change the _Tone dialing_ to _Pulse dialing_.

that should bring back the "put-put-put" that you used to hear.

see if this works.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2004)

> I think you happened to change the Pulse Dialing to Tone Dialing.


Exactly. I was about to post this when I saw this last post. Change this setting and try it out again.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 19, 2004)

changing the setting shuld surely help


----------



## deepesh83 (Aug 19, 2004)

is poster reading the posts.


----------



## sniper (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh brothers, please pardon me. been studying these days.

Its some hardware problem. for sure.

Bye all. will be back after 8 months


----------

